
Facial recognition for chimps searches the internet for stolen baby apes - bcaulfield
https://www.fastcompany.com/90292089/facial-recognition-for-chimps-searches-the-internet-for-stolen-baby-apes
======
towaway1138
Speaking of "other animals", why isn't this being used for human babies?

